# New Grouper



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Picked up a new Grouper for my 55-Gallon Saltwater tank. Haven't added anything to it for about a year, so I thought that it was time for something new.
I'm assuming that he is a Honeycomb Grouper (Epinephelus merra). He was listed as a White Spotted Grouper (Epinephelus summana), except there is just one problem... he doesn't have any white spots. lol
Tried to get the best pics I could. He didn't like to sit still.
Beautiful fish though, one of my favorites in the tank.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Beautiful species!


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Cam said:


> Beautiful species!


He is indeed. 

Went to two different LFS that day. One was over priced which isn't very usual of them (They will be out of business soon if they keep it up), and the other had this guy hiding in the rocks. First fish I saw when I walked in, and the only one I had on my way out.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hoyo12 said:


> He is indeed.
> 
> Went to two different LFS that day. One was over priced which isn't very usual of them (They will be out of business soon if they keep it up), and the other had this guy hiding in the rocks. First fish I saw when I walked in, and the only one I had on my way out.


even tho hes NOT a white spotted grouper (i looked it up) depending on how you read they could have named it a white spotted grouper because he is white and has spots lol. idk if that made sense or not lol but it did to me.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Revolution1221 said:


> even tho hes NOT a white spotted grouper (i looked it up) depending on how you read they could have named it a white spotted grouper because he is white and has spots lol. idk if that made sense or not lol but it did to me.


lol, that does make sense. Although, the scientific name was still wrong on the label. But other than that it would make sense! lol


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hoyo12 said:


> lol, that does make sense. Although, the scientific name was still wrong on the label. But other than that it would make sense! lol


lol beautiful fish tho!


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I love groupers, and plan on getting 1 or 2 more. My panther grouper eats like crazy and is about 8" long now, and my miniatus grouper is about 5" long, but he's so colorful, bright red with whitish blue spots. They have one similar to yours at one of the LPS's here that I've been eying for a while now. Nice fish you got.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Very Nice fish! Hmmmm...... I want one but then again I don't have a saltwater tank nor a big enough tank...... Oh well......


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Revolution1221 said:


> lol beautiful fish tho!


lol, he is. 


petlovingfreak said:


> I love groupers, and plan on getting 1 or 2 more. My panther grouper eats like crazy and is about 8" long now, and my miniatus grouper is about 5" long, but he's so colorful, bright red with whitish blue spots. They have one similar to yours at one of the LPS's here that I've been eying for a while now. Nice fish you got.


I'd like to get myself a Panther Grouper. I've been thinking about that for years now. I just wish that Groupers weren't always so expensive, lol. One of the reasons on why I would get a Panther as opposed to others. 


FishMatt said:


> Very Nice fish! Hmmmm...... I want one but then again I don't have a saltwater tank nor a big enough tank...... Oh well......


Thank you!
Who knows. You might get a chance to work with Saltwater some day.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I think I paid like $60 for my miniatus grouper, and my panther was a free adoption from the main lps I shop at.


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

petlovingfreak said:


> I think I paid like $60 for my miniatus grouper, and my panther was a free adoption from the main lps I shop at.


Free Panther. Nice! Wish I could come across one, lol.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks freaking awesome, I love looking at all your photos of your fish. What kind of camera do you use by the way?


----------



## Hoyo12 (May 18, 2009)

Chaos553 said:


> Looks freaking awesome, I love looking at all your photos of your fish. What kind of camera do you use by the way?


Thank you. 
I'm using a Canon PowerShot A590 IS.


----------

